# أنتم اسوأ أعضاء في اسوأ منتدى وأنا أعلن رحيلي عنكم



## just member (19 سبتمبر 2008)

*أنتم اسوأ أعضاء في اسوأ منتدى وأنا أعلن رحيلي عنكم ..*​ 


*نعم العنوان صحيح *​ 


*لا تعجبوا ولا تندهشوا*​ 


*فقد اكتشفت أني وقعت بين اسوأ ناس*​ 


*لا يحترمون ولا يقدرون*​ 


*تعبت لأجلكم كثيراً*​ 


*وأفنيت وقتي لكم*​ 


*والنتيجة؟؟!!!*​ 


*لا شئ*​ 


*اساءة*​ 


*وعدم تقدير*​ 


*للأسف الشديد*​ 


*اكتشفت انكم اسوأ اعضاء قابلتهم*​ 


*واسوا منتدى شاركت فيه*​ 


*وأنا أعلن رحيلي عنكم*​ 


*فالمنتديات ما أكثرها*​ 


*ولم يقف الأمر عندكم وحدكم*​ 


*ما أكثر المنتديات*​ 


*سأرحل عنكم وأبحث عن منتدى أجد فيه ما استحق من تقدير*​ 


*نعم سأرحل*​ 


*ولا يحاول أحدكم ارجاعي*​ 


*فهذا قرار نهائي*​ 


*ورحيلي عنكم لن أرجع عنه*​ 


*سأرحل*​ 


*سأرحل*​ 


*سأرحل*
*,,*
*,,*
*,,*
*,,*
*,,*
*,,*
*,,*
*,,*
*,,*
*,,,*
*,,*
*,,*
*,,*
*,,*
*,,*
*,,*
*,,*
*,,*
*,,*
*,,*
*,,*
*,,*
*,,,*
*,,*
*,,*
*,,*
*أحياناً يتعرض العضو لموقف ما*​ 


*يدفعه لأن يقول هذا الكلام*​ 


*دون مجرد التفكير فيما يقول*​ 


*ربما يكون هو المخطئ*​ 


*وربما يكون هو المجني عليه*​ 


*ولكن ...*​ 


*في كلتا الحالتين*​ 


*هل هذا مبرر وسبب للرحيل؟؟!!!*​ 


*عزيزي العضو*​ 


*اذا كنت تعرضت لهذا الموقف*​ 


*وشعرت أن حقوقك ضاعت*​ 


*وان مجهودك لم ينل التقدير المناسب*​ 


*هل فعلاً ستقول هذه الكلمات؟؟*
*مهلاً*
*سؤال...*​ 


*أنت هنا*
*معنا*​ 


*لماذا؟؟!!!*​ 


*هل من أجل شخص معين؟؟*​ 


*أم من أجلك أنت*​ 


*من أجل أن تفيد الآخرين وتستفيد منهم*​ 


*وهل اذا صدر موقف ضايقك من البعض*​ 


*فهل هذا دافع قوي يستحق أن ترحل لأجله*​ 


*عزيزي العضو*​ 


*كلنا عرضة للمضايقات والمشاكسات*​ 


*ولكننا ابدا لا نرحل*​ 


*ولا نترك من أحببناهم*​ 


*لا نترك من وجدنا انفسنا بينهم*​ 


*فموقف أغضبك لا يضيع مواقف كثيراً ما أسعدتك*​ 


*ولا تنسى*​ 


*كل البشر خطاء*​ 


*ولا تحكم عن الآخرين لموقف أحدهم*​ 


*وثق أن هناك دائماً من يقدرك*​ 


*ويقدر مجهودك*​ 


*فإذا لعبت بك الظنون*​ 


*وظننت انك ضائع مجهودك*​ 


*فقف*​ 


*وفكر*​ 


*ستجد من يهتمون بك دائماً*​ 



*وختاماً*
*انتم أغلى أعضاء على قلبي*
*ربنا معاكم ويفرح قلبكم *
*شعــــــــــ++++ــــــــــارنـــــا*
*† كله للخير † ربنــــاموجود † مسيرها تنتهى†*
*




*​


----------



## القسيس محمد (19 سبتمبر 2008)

انا قلت فى ايه
الله يسامحك
خضيتنى 
ربنا يباركك 
سلام المسيح معك
ابانوب​


----------



## just member (19 سبتمبر 2008)

ابانووب قال:


> انا قلت فى ايه​
> الله يسامحك
> خضيتنى
> ربنا يباركك
> ...


*هههههههههه*
*ياسيدى مافى شيء*
*هاد مجرد حركة*
*وعلى رأيى المثل المصرى *
*الحركة ايييييية*
*الحركة بركة *
*خليك صاحى *
*ميرسى على دعوتك الجميلة *
*يارب اقبل منة وسامحنى *
*شكرا لمرورك يا بيبو يا عسل*
*ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (19 سبتمبر 2008)

انا كمان اتخضيت يا جوجو بجد حرام عليك واصلا انا مش متخيلة ان حد يقول على المنتدى ده الكلام ده اصلااااااا او حد يزعل من الاعضاء اللى زى العسل دول ربنا يخليك للمنتدى ويخللى المنتدى لينا


----------



## just member (19 سبتمبر 2008)

bent el3dra قال:


> انا كمان اتخضيت يا جوجو بجد حرام عليك واصلا انا مش متخيلة ان حد يقول على المنتدى ده الكلام ده اصلااااااا او حد يزعل من الاعضاء اللى زى العسل دول ربنا يخليك للمنتدى ويخللى المنتدى لينا


*فعلا عندك حق مش معقول يتقال الكلام دة على منتدى زى السكر زى منتدانا الغالى*
*شكرا لمرورك الجميل*
*نورتى يا بنت العدرا*
*واتمنالك تواصل دايم*​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (19 سبتمبر 2008)

انا اتعودت على ان اعضاء المنتدى دايما يخضونى بمواضعيهم
ميرسى يا *come with me*
على الموضوع الجميل ده


----------



## KOKOMAN (19 سبتمبر 2008)

رااااااااائع يا جوجو 
مرسىىىىىى على الموضوع 
ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ​


----------



## m_mora_m (20 سبتمبر 2008)

موضوع فكرتة جااااااامدة مووووووووووووووووووووووووووووت انا صدقت وفجاة لقيت حاجة تانية خالص بجد موضووووووع تحفة ربنا يعوضك


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (20 سبتمبر 2008)

*وبعدين في المقالب اللي بتوقع القلب دي ههههه*

*ميرسي على الموضوع التحفة*​


----------



## صوت الرب (20 سبتمبر 2008)

فكرة رائعة و جديدة ...
الرب يباركك و ينور حياتك


----------



## مسلمة2 (20 سبتمبر 2008)




----------



## just member (21 سبتمبر 2008)

swety koky girl قال:


> انا اتعودت على ان اعضاء المنتدى دايما يخضونى بمواضعيهم
> ميرسى يا *come with me*
> على الموضوع الجميل ده


*طيب اى خدمة يا ستى *
*تعيشى وماتخديش غيرها*
*شكرا لمرورك الذى اسعدنى *
*ربنا يباركك واتمنالك تواصل دايم*​


----------



## engy_love_jesus (22 سبتمبر 2008)

مش هرد عليك غير لما ترجعلى قلبى الى وقع فى رجلى 

حرام عليكم الى بتعملوا فينا ده 

ماسى يا جوجو ماسى


----------



## سيزار (22 سبتمبر 2008)

ههههههههههههههه 

شكرا جوجو .......... تعيش وتاخد غيرها ...... انت بقى افضل اعضاء المنتدى واحلاهم يا جميل 
شكرا جوجو ... وعايزك تنضم لحزب الرجاله خلى بالك ههههههههه


----------



## rana1981 (22 سبتمبر 2008)

موضوع جميل جدا مع انه تفاجأت اول ما بلشت اقرأ فيه
شكراااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## just member (22 سبتمبر 2008)

مسلمة2 قال:


>


*شكرا لمرورك*
*بس ملاحظ انك مو كاتبة اى تعليق*
*هل تواجد حضرتك هنا للشماتة  من بعد ما شفتى العنوان*
*ودمك اتحرق لما لاقيتية مجرد ضحكة *
*اممممم*
*قلبى حاسس ان دة السبب*
*شكرا ليكى *
*ربنا ينور طريقك*​


----------



## just member (22 سبتمبر 2008)

engy_love_jesus قال:


> مش هرد عليك غير لما ترجعلى قلبى الى وقع فى رجلى
> 
> حرام عليكم الى بتعملوا فينا ده
> 
> ماسى يا جوجو ماسى


*هههههههههههههه*
*خلاص وعندك واحد قلب للباشا هنا*
*ثوانى يا استاذة وهيجيلك*
*معلش اصل الاوردرات عندة كتير ها الايام*
*شكرا اووووووووووى لمرورك الجميل*
*ربنا يبارك حياتك*
*واتمنالك كل خير*​


----------



## just member (22 سبتمبر 2008)

سيزار قال:


> ههههههههههههههه
> 
> شكرا جوجو .......... تعيش وتاخد غيرها ...... انت بقى افضل اعضاء المنتدى واحلاهم يا جميل
> شكرا جوجو ... وعايزك تنضم لحزب الرجاله خلى بالك ههههههههه


*ميرسى لذوقك العالى حبيبى سيزر *
*هاد وسام منك مو بقدر علية *
*واكيد حبيبى*
*بتلاقينى منضم لكل شيء*
*انا مع كل حاجة واى حاجة هنا *
*لأنى بدوب بحلاة ها المنتدى *
*شكرا حبيبى على مرورك الرائع*
*ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## just member (22 سبتمبر 2008)

rana1981 قال:


> موضوع جميل جدا مع انه تفاجأت اول ما بلشت اقرأ فيه
> شكراااااااااااااااااااا


 *ميرسى يا رنا*
*اشكرك على وجودك الجميل*
*ربنا يبارك حياتك واتمنالك كل خير*


----------



## روزي86 (4 يناير 2010)

*انتم أسوا أعضاء .. وأنا أعلن رحيلي عنكم*

سلااااااااااااااام :


أنتم اسوأ [URL="http://www.elmalak-tanta.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1736"]أعضاء [/URL]في احلى منتدى [URL="http://www.elmalak-tanta.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1736"]وأنا [/URL][URL="http://www.elmalak-tanta.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1736"]أعلن [/URL][URL="http://www.elmalak-tanta.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1736"]رحيلي [/URL][URL="http://www.elmalak-tanta.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1736"]عنكم [/URL]..

نعم العنوان صحيح 

لا تعجبوا ولا تندهشوا

فقد اكتشفت أني وقعت بين اسوأ ناس

لا يحترمون ولا يقدرون

تعبت لأجلكم كثيراً

وأفنيت وقتي لكم

والنتيجة؟؟!!!

لا شئ

اساءة

وعدم تقدير

للأسف الشديد

اكتشفت انكم اسوأ اعضاء قابلتهم

واسوا منتدى شاركت فيه

وأنا [URL="http://www.elmalak-tanta.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1736"]أعلن [/URL][URL="http://www.elmalak-tanta.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1736"]رحيلي [/URL]عنكم

فالمنتديات ما أكثرها

ولم يقف الأمر عندكم وحدكم

ما أكثر المنتديات

سأرحل [URL="http://www.elmalak-tanta.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1736"]عنكم [/URL]وأبحث عن منتدى أجد فيه ما استحق من تقدير

نعم سأرحل

ولا يحاول أحدكم ارجاعي

فهذا قرار نهائي

ورحيلي [URL="http://www.elmalak-tanta.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1736"]عنكم [/URL]لن أرجع عنه

سأرحل,
,,
,,
,,
,,
,,,
,,

أحياناً يتعرض العضو لموقف ما

يدفعه لأن يقول هذا الكلام

دون مجرد التفكير فيما يقول

ربما يكون هو المخطئ

وربما يكون هو المجني عليه

ولكن ...

في كلتا الحالتين

هل هذا مبرر وسبب للرحيل؟؟!!!

عزيزي العضو

اذا كنت تعرضت لهذا الموقف

وشعرت أن حقوقك ضاعت

وان مجهودك لم ينل التقدير المناسب

هل فعلاً ستقول هذه الكلمات؟؟
مهلاً
سؤال...

أنت هنا
معنا

لماذا؟؟!!!

هل من أجل شخص معين؟؟

أم من أجلك أنت

من أجل أن تفيد الآخرين وتستفيد منهم

وهل اذا صدر موقف ضايقك من البعض

فهل هذا دافع قوي يستحق أن ترحل لأجله

عزيزي العضو

كلنا عرضة للمضايقات والمشاكسات

ولكننا ابدا لا نرحل

ولا نترك من أحببناهم

لا نترك من وجدنا انفسنا بينهم

فموقف أغضبك لا يضيع مواقف كثيراً ما أسعدتك

ولا تنسى

كل البشر خطاء

ولا تحكم عن الآخرين لموقف أحدهم

وثق أن هناك دائماً من يقدرك

ويقدر مجهودك

فإذا لعبت بك الظنون

وظننت انك ضائع مجهودك

فقف

وفكر

ستجد من يهتمون بك دائماً

يا رب تكون رسلتى وصلت .........

وختاماً
انتم أغلى [URL="http://www.elmalak-tanta.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1736"]أعضاء [/URL]على قلبي
ربنا معاكم ويفرح قلبكم​


----------



## marcelino (4 يناير 2010)

*رد: انتم أسوا أعضاء .. وأنا أعلن رحيلي عنكم*

*موضوع مهم جدا*
​


----------



## روزي86 (4 يناير 2010)

*رد: انتم أسوا أعضاء .. وأنا أعلن رحيلي عنكم*

ميرسي يا مارو

نورت بمرورك


----------



## عاشقة البابا كيرلس (4 يناير 2010)

*رد: انتم أسوا أعضاء .. وأنا أعلن رحيلي عنكم*

موضو جميل جدا


----------



## روزي86 (4 يناير 2010)

*رد: انتم أسوا أعضاء .. وأنا أعلن رحيلي عنكم*

نورتي يا عاشقة يا قمر


----------



## twety (4 يناير 2010)

*رد: انتم أسوا أعضاء .. وأنا أعلن رحيلي عنكم*

*خضتينى يا شعنونه ههههههههه
بجد دى رساله لكل الاعضاء 
ياريت الكل يقرا الموضوع ده وبجد يصدقه
لان فعلا الكل غالى علينا

شكرا يا جميل لتعبك 
*


----------



## engy_love_jesus (4 يناير 2010)

*رد: انتم أسوا أعضاء .. وأنا أعلن رحيلي عنكم*

*خضيتنى ياكابتن

هو كل واحد يخضنا مرة 

انا هعمل طاسة الخضة بعد كدة وانا بفتح المنتدى

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه 

بجد موضوع رائع وعمرنا مقلنا كدة ولا هنقول ​*


----------



## روزي86 (4 يناير 2010)

*رد: انتم أسوا أعضاء .. وأنا أعلن رحيلي عنكم*

ههههههههههههههه

معلش يا تويتي يا قمر وبعدين لازم كده ههههههههههه بعملكم تشويق للموضوع هههههه

نورتي يا حبيبتي


----------



## روزي86 (4 يناير 2010)

*رد: انتم أسوا أعضاء .. وأنا أعلن رحيلي عنكم*

هههههههههههههه


معلش يا انجي يا قمر

وخلاص بقي شكلك اتعودتي هههههههههه

منورة يا عسوله


----------



## Dona Nabil (4 يناير 2010)

*تم الدمج للتكرار ​*


----------



## !ابن الملك! (4 يناير 2010)

*



أحياناً يتعرض العضو لموقف ما

أنقر للتوسيع...

*حرام ............. انا مش هخشلك موضوع تانى ..  
ههههههههه


----------



## just member (5 يناير 2010)

*
شرفني مروركم يا كل اخوتي
*​


----------



## HappyButterfly (5 يناير 2010)

موضوع رائع يا جوجو فعلا 
صعب اوى الكلام ده 
المفروض انه مش يمشى ويزعل احنا كلنا بنحب بعض 
ميرسى لك كتير 
المسيح معك ويباركك


----------



## وليم تل (5 يناير 2010)

شكرا جوجو
على الموضوع الرائع
ودمت بود
​


----------



## just member (5 يناير 2010)

didi adly قال:


> موضوع رائع يا جوجو فعلا
> صعب اوى الكلام ده
> المفروض انه مش يمشى ويزعل احنا كلنا بنحب بعض
> ميرسى لك كتير
> المسيح معك ويباركك


*شكرا اكتير لمرورك اختي الغالية
ربنا يبارك محبتك
*​


وليم تل قال:


> شكرا جوجو
> على الموضوع الرائع
> ودمت بود
> ​


*اشكر محبتك اخي العزيز وليم
نورتني بمرورك 
الرب يبارك محبتك
*​


----------

